# Disappointing weed kill results



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I had my local "big box" AG fertilize/spray guys spray 3 of my fields in the same week. 
1 field sprayed with cimmaron and 2-4-d. Good, but not great results. Toasted brown about 1/2 the dogbane. Rest turned yellow. Many other weeds dead or dying, but all still standing.
2 other fields sprayed with cimmaron and clarity together. One field was lightly infested. Had pretty good results. Other field was pretty well infested with dogbane. It didnt do much of anything. A few were toasted brown and a few were yellow, but 3/4 of it remained green. Didnt even look wilted.

Have a nice big, fat spraying bill to pay and a lot of hay I was counting on to be clean looking more and more like mulch hay. 
Am I asking too much to want to see all the weeds at least dead? I very we'll could be because I'm not very experienced.
When I sprayed with a cheap old pull type sprayer, I noticed it seemed I had better results, but sometimes was a little disappointed with them.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

When was it sprayed? How tall was the Dogbane when it was sprayed? Did they use a surfactant? How many oz's of Cimarron was applied ?

I always had good results when I tank mix Cimmaron, 24D, and Dicamba and a good surfactant.

The 24D will wilt the leaves. The Cimmaron will turn it yellow over several weeks.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They did use surfactant. Mix was correct. It was sprayed with one of those fancy case IH sprayers with all the computerized nozzles, radar, etc. 
Funny thing was the field that came out best was sprayed. With an. Old F-50 with an old Souther States sprayer rig on it and a foam marker.

Weird how one dogbane plant would be fried brown, and one next to it would be yellow and another next to it would be green. Completely random, inconsistent results on 1 of the 3 fields.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD, the slower that "hard to kill" plants die, the better the end results seem to be....the ones that wither and quickly turn brown seem to just kill the surface and not the roots. Quite often the ones that turn yellow will slowly die away....and not come back. Check the results yourself...flag or stick the yellowing plants and the ones that turn brown quickly and see if either are permanently eradicated or re-appear next season.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> So I had my local "big box" AG fertilize/spray guys spray 3 of my fields in the same week.
> 1 field sprayed with cimmaron and 2-4-d. Good, but not great results. Toasted brown about 1/2 the dogbane. Rest turned yellow. Many other weeds dead or dying, but all still standing.
> 2 other fields sprayed with cimmaron and clarity together. One field was lightly infested. Had pretty good results. Other field was pretty well infested with dogbane. It didnt do much of anything. A few were toasted brown and a few were yellow, but 3/4 of it remained green. Didnt even look wilted.
> 
> ...


JD- have had similar response as you to the big guys spraying my fields. I don't have a pest op cert so can't get some of the good stuff but also don't want to be pulling a sprayer around with a tractor breathing that stuff either. I used surmount last year for those weeds with good success. My attitude with the COOP is the same-I am paying you for dead weeds.. I think there approach is you are paying us for applying herbicides and whatever happens, happens. When those to attitudes occupy the same circle, a miracle has occurred.

I also agree with Mike-the slower the hard to kill weeds die, the better the kill because you are looking at better translocation of the herbicide to the root stock. That said, I was not happy with the control of milkweed from last year to this-it came back but the dogbane did not. Used forefront this year with good results. However, we had much better soil moisture thus plant activity this year than last, or at least we did until about the 25 of Aug. I would not spray anything right now here-it would be a total waste of $$$. rick


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess things are a bit different up north but we don't spray our fields with herbicide this time of year....it would be a disaster to spray on most Bermudas....going into fall and winter wouldn't be prudent here.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I was thinking this time of year I had heard this was a better time to spray cause the Weeds are starting to store up nutrients in the there root systems for winter? I could be wrong was just what I thought a few guys had told me? I'm all done with my hay for the year so was hoping to heat the fields one last time with some 2,4D and crossbow to hope to get a jump start next spring. Especially on the one newly free lease field. After land owner saw the weeds come up after I cut he said you go ahead and do what you want to do.

My sprayings this year seemed to do well but same results like you said JD, but very limited on what is coming back up now after 2nd and 3rd cut is done on all fields. I planted 12 new acres of straight O grass anxious for it to really take off and get established before killing frosts.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

How big are the weeds? A weed 2 inches tall is a lot easier to kill than a weed 2 ft. tall.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lots of good feedback in this thread, thanks.
Dogbane is my worst problem weed. 
I sprayed back on August 7th. I just cut the same fields 30-35 days later. 
I ended up baling a lot of yellowed dogbane into my hay, much to my disappointment. 
Some dogbane was fried brown and the leaves tended to shatter off causing a little less of a problem.
However, at least 30% of the dogbane was unaffected by spraying. It was very random. 3 plants in the same 2' circle would be in different stages- brown yellow or green. 
Now I have a nice big spraying bill and spotty results.

Need to find my own sprayer and a combination that's more effective. I got best kill from Cimmarron and 2-4-d.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> When was it sprayed? How tall was the Dogbane when it was sprayed? Did they use a surfactant? How many oz's of Cimarron was applied ?
> I always had good results when I tank mix Cimmaron, 24D, and Dicamba and a good surfactant.
> The 24D will wilt the leaves. The Cimmaron will turn it yellow over several weeks.


I would say it was knee high to waist high. Just beginning to flower. Seemed like a great time to spray since weeds are weakest when flowering, mature.

What is Dicamba? Is it safe to use for horses, cows? What's the wait before cut period?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I would say it was knee high to waist high. Just beginning to flower. Seemed like a great time to spray since weeds are weakest when flowering, mature.
> What is Dicamba? Is it safe to use for horses, cows? What's the wait before cut period?


Wrong, wrong, wrong. Weeds are most susceptible at 1-3" tall, kill them. When weeds begin to flower at waist high, they become very resilient with intentions of REPRODUCING. If you do kill a waist high weed, you are still going to get residue in your hay unless you are using napalm or nuclear radiation to destroy it. Huge weeds are like trees or brush, herbicides will kill them, but the corpse will remain for a long time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, ok. 
I was told by my local guy to spray weeds when large and flowering because that's when they're under the most stress. Try to remember, I don't have a dad or a mentor. Gotta rely on my local "experts" lol
He also told me residue is OK with Cimmarron or 2-4-d.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I was thinking this time of year I had heard this was a better time to spray cause the Weeds are starting to store up nutrients in the there root systems for winter? I could be wrong was just what I thought a few guys had told me? I'm all done with my hay for the year so was hoping to heat the fields one last time with some 2,4D and crossbow to hope to get a jump start next spring. Especially on the one newly free lease field. After land owner saw the weeds come up after I cut he said you go ahead and do what you want to do.
> 
> My sprayings this year seemed to do well but same results like you said JD, but very limited on what is coming back up now after 2nd and 3rd cut is done on all fields. I planted 12 new acres of straight O grass anxious for it to really take off and get established before killing frosts.


Now is the time to spray for winter annual control. Much better now than when it is cold in the spring. Of course it needs to rain some but even into Oct it is a good time to control henbit, chickweed mustard adn the like. Cimmaron or chaparrel works well for a lot of these and will get thistles and multiflora rose while you are at it. Both will do a number on fescues in the spring and even into June and Chaparrel will really do a number on timothy anytime. Fescue sprayed in spring will look like a forest hit with agent orange!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its super expensive but milkweed and I assume dogbane doesn't stand a chance against triclopyr at the right rate but it has grazing restrictions and carry-over in manure even outside those grazing limits. Be very careful selling hay that season, if they put horse manure on their garden the tomatoes will not look good.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> How big are the weeds? A weed 2 inches tall is a lot easier to kill than a weed 2 ft. tall.


Exactly, some like giant ragweed are near impossible to kill once they reach a certain size. Once they reach a certain size the stalks get hollow which doesn't allow a product like 2-4d or roundup to reach the roots. I've seen em sprayed with roundup, the leaves get burned off then have new leaves take their place a few weeks later. Smaller is almost always better when it comes to weed control, smaller also allows a lower rate to be used which is good for both the environment and the check book.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The weeds I sprayedwere not fully grown, but I have no idea how one could detect weeds that were 2" tall, heck my stubble is probably 5" tall. Lol


----------

